# Exo axial Build



## SLASH4 (Aug 6, 2008)

Any only start this kit got about 4 hrs in nice setup so far ,sent me the revision parts ,also so of the plasticsin bags have guns and pistols ,can't figure that one outlet me know if you are or have built it


----------



## transambill (Jun 4, 2005)

Yes, here's mine,



















The guns are just extra scale stuff that Axial throws in the kit, same as the sand ladders that you should of gotten with your kit. Most Axial kits come with scale items, it's usually a parts tree with mirrors, shifters, steering wheels, etc.


----------



## King Dork (Nov 23, 2008)

My Barbie dolls appreciate the guns :freak:.


----------

